# Please help... ID my birdy



## eggshells (Jul 22, 2013)

Prairie falcon or something else? They reside on the trees beside my place. They drove the prairie chickens away that comes back annually. I didn't see the chickens this year instead these guys appeared here.




Prairie Falcon by paphioman, on Flickr




Prairie Falcon by paphioman, on Flickr




Prairie Falcon by paphioman, on Flickr

They have a chick that is soon going to leave the nest.




Prairie Falcon by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## abax (Jul 22, 2013)

What great shots! Definitely some kind of falcon, but not one we have
around here. How lucky you are have them nest at your place...and pose for you.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2013)

Chicken Hawk!?


----------



## eggshells (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks Angela.



NYEric said:


> Chicken Hawk!?



I think it is a Merlin (pigeon hawk) Falco columbarius?


----------



## Clark (Jul 23, 2013)

I think merlin too.
Nice to have cooperative birds to shoot.


----------



## eggshells (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks Clark, I was hoping you will see this thread. 

How about this. What kind of owl is this? From the Philippines




Owl Chick by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## Clark (Jul 23, 2013)

philippine grass owl


What did I win?


----------



## eggshells (Jul 23, 2013)

A cookie, thank you for the ID.


----------

